# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Что и по какой причине было удалено

## Darshana

Из темы "Аватар  - это важно!" удален оффтоп.

----------


## Darshana

Удалена тема пользователя Pranaj "Как готовить дал из отечественного гороха" на основании пункта правил:

*7.9. Открытие тем с одинаковыми названиями и дублирование сообщений в разных разделах форума.*

Пользователю выносится предупреждение. При повторном нарушении согласно правил форума пользователь будет забанен  на неделю.

----------


## Darshana

Из раздела "Кухня Кришны" из темы " СОЯ как и какие блюда готовить?" удалены сообщения пользователя ramachandra на основании пункта правил:

*7.10. Спам и флуд - оставление в теме сообщения, не относящегося к тематике форума и не носящего смысловой нагрузки; сообщение, признанное модератором или администратором бесполезным, с навязыванием читателям не интересующей их информации.*

Пользователю выносится предупреждение.

----------


## Darshana

Из раздела "Кухня Кришны" из темы "Чтобы горох разварился" удалена часть сообщения пользователя ramachandra на основании пункта правил:

*7.2. Оскорбление в адрес участников форума и отношение к участникам форума с не должным почтением, без учета их возраста или духовного статуса.
*

Пользователю выносится предупреждение.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Тема "Преданные и музыка" перемещена в Вайшнавское медиа.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Тема "откровения члена правящей миром семьи" перемещена в корзину как не соответствующая тематике форума.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Тема "Закрытые разделы" удалена как бессмысленная. Все аргументы приведены - стороны они не устроили, следовательно приход к консенсусу маловероятен, а в споре ради спора смысла нет.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Тема "Связь "квадр" Соционики и "варн" Ведической системы варанашрамы" удалена как несоответствующая тематике форума.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Группа БВ ищет опытного кулинара" удалена как бессодержательная.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Удалены темы "Помогите остановить преследование последователей Фалунгун в Китае" как не соответствующие тематике форума.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из темы "Где нарабатывается карма" удалены сообщения Ямана Дживана дас, как нарушающие правила форума.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из темы "Бхакти-шастри" удален офтоп.

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Тема о нумерологии удалена как не соответствующая пункту Правил 2.1.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из темы "Регулирующие принципы для кшатриев" удалены сообщения пользователя НИколай 108, как нарушающие правила форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тему "О рыбе" перенес в "Просто так". В "Рецептах" ей не место.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из темы про инициацию удален оффтоп, а сообщения про собакоедов отделены в отдельную тему.

----------


## Эдвард

Удалена тема "Нумерология" по причине рекламы услуг не соответствующих тематики форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы "почему утром тяжело вставать" удалено сообщение Mishell-Rei - оффтоп, флуд.

----------


## Darshana

Часть сообщений из темы "Вайшнавский женский клуб" перенесена в соответствующий названию раздел форума.

----------


## Эдвард

Удалено сообщение пользователя Doyal в теме про удаленную работу. Причина: оффтоп.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "12-е звено парампары" удалена как нарушающая правило форума 3.7.2. Запрещается проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН). 

Пользователю под ником "Митрофан" вынесено предупреждение о нарушении правил форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Приглашение в новый успешный и полезный бизнес" удалена.

3.7.16. Публикация: "писем счастья", предложений по вступлению в пирамидальные схемы (MLM), ссылок, содержащих так называемые referral'ы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Параферналии для здоровья" удалена по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Садхгуру, приглашённый Грефом" удалена по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Работа с проживанием в храмах за границей" удалена про просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "О ВРЕДЕ НАСЕКОМЫХ" удалена как бессодержательная.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "3 вопроса" удалена.

3.7.2. Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Рецептуры вегетарианских колбас и тортов" удалена по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы "Как вы поняли, как прочувствовали себя не телом, а душой?" удалены сообщения с цитатами имперсоналистов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "За биометрические документы-лазерный чип на лоб(на Аджну)" удалена как не имеющая отношения к тематике форума.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Удалена тема "Военные билеты, права и тд." как нарушающая правила форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалена тема с неадекватными сообщениями "Должен ли преданный кому-либо помогать? (почему я не помогаю, не служу)".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалена тема "Почему мы несовершенны" как не имеющая отношения к тематике форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "В конце жизни вы предпочли бы жить в пансионате преданных или с родными (непред.?)" удалена по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Олег Торсунов" удалена, как нарушающая вайшнавский этикет.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Темы:
иллюзия & реальностьСредаХристос Воскрес (л. шаги духовного пути).- Как полюбить Кришну –Демоны в родителях…Почему так медленно отрабатывается карма?Энергия – «секс» (аскеза)
удалены по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Об оскорблении Бхакти Викаши Свами со стороны Девашекхара Говинды прабху из Казани" удалена по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Как побороть гнев?" и некоторые сообщения из темы "Материальные желания, материальное развитие и материализм... - это одно и то же?" удалены как экстремистские.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы "Его Святейшество Бхактиведанта Садху Свами" удалена ссылка на сомнительный ресурс и комментарий.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Мадхурья-раса" удалена как неприличная.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Санньясини" удалена. Превратное и оскорбительное толкование решений ДжиБиСи и законов ИСККОН.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Предупреждение для матаджи" удалена за критику лидеров ИСККОН.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Вопрос об атме" удалена по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Уровень образования Общества" удалена, содержит необоснованную критику общества преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Международный, ведический клуб знакомств для Вайшнавов и друзей Вайшнавов" удалена, так как этот сайт либо взломан, либо продан и теперь там совсем не то, что обозначено в теме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Вакцинация - первые впечатляющие результаты!" удалена по просьбе автора темы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сообщение о коммерческих "вакцинах" удалено.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Новая лекция. Нитья Сиддха пришел в ИСККОН" удалена за проповедь невайшнавской философии.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Допустимо ли для официальных и неофициальных лидеров ИСККОН призывать в своей проповеди к вакцинации?" удалена как провокационная.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Все обсуждения политики удаляются. Желающие высказать свою точку зрения могут сделать это в соцсетях.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалены обсуждения политики.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Гороскоп Украины" удалена (споры, переход на личности).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Копия темы "Употребление мяса во времена ВЗ" удалена.

----------

